# I Just Won the 3-Gill Roadmaster!



## Buster1 (Jun 23, 2012)

Hello bike friends,

At the risk of taking fire from some of you I KNOW were also bidding ...I would like to present my new 3-gill Roadmaster!  This is just my 5th bike in the collection (my 2 other pre wars are under heavy restoration right now) and I HAD TO HAVE IT!  I feel like I may have paid too much for her (Flea-Bay sucks), but again, it is such a sweet ride that I had to attack.

I know a fair amount about Middleweight Schwinns, and some basics about prewar Elgins and Westfield/Columbias...but this is my first endeavor into "more rare/valuable" vintage bicycles.  I would love to get some more details about the bike if there are any CWC folks out there.  I will post the SN as soon as I get it and maybe that can help us narrow it down a bit.  Thanks again, and I hope to be riding it soon.

BTW, my plan on this one is to leave her alone!  Light cleaning and such...but very little refurb or resto.

Buster


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Jun 23, 2012)

*Congrats!*

Actually I think you paid a VERY good price based on what I've seen others go for. This is a beautiful bike in wonderful orginal condition and that locking fork is a gem!
I had this in my watch list and I fully expected to see it sell for between $1200 and $1500.
I few months back a luxury liner (incomplete but original) sold for nearly $2000..I thought that one was wayyyy overpriced.
edited because I have no idea what a locking forking is.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jun 23, 2012)

Congrats!
I wanted it as well, but the timing wasn't good for me and I had to bid according to what I could afford (in the closing minute) and not what it could potentially reach.
The reverse paint scheme is so choice and I don't think you paid too much all things considered, but understandable when stepping up outside what you have typical paid.
Some stuff (the good stuff) simply costs more and when you look over your collection as long as there is balance in finding bicycles undervalue, there is proper perspective.
Chris


----------



## RMS37 (Jun 23, 2012)

As is the case with eBay, you won the bike by one bidding unit more that the next highest bidder. So while you paid more than anyone else bidding on the bike, in my opinion you got an outstanding deal on this bike.

I emailed the seller during the auction to clear up the misinformation he had been given on the model and date and, in answer to his questions regarding the value of the bike, I felt safe estimating an eBay final sale price range just below what you paid. I’m happy to see he received what he did for the bike because I also estimated the value of the bike, in the hobby, to be in the range of Belle's estimate. I personally believe the importance of this bike as a CWC touchstone would have made it a good deal at any price.

This bike is a first year, 1938 3-gill and is one of the earliest of the first year 3-Gills ever to turn up and the only one I know of in original unmolested condition. Considering the desirable reverse paint scheme (a near match to the 1938 Roadmaster catalog cover bike which has double reverse (back to maroon) fenders but no lock) and the overall condition, I believe this bike is the Roadmaster score of the year.

Congratulation on your new purchase and I am extremely happy to hear the bike is in good hands and will not be messed with. It is extremely important to the hobby for a reference point on the beginnings of the 3-Gill line!


----------



## dougfisk (Jun 23, 2012)

Congrats Buster... you "needed" it a little more than I did.


----------



## dfa242 (Jun 23, 2012)

That's a great bike - nice to see there are still a few out there in original condition.  Good for you!


----------



## Buster1 (Jun 23, 2012)

Thanks guys, I really appreciate the help, sincere advice and friendship in the hobby.  I was worried you'd all be throwing rocks at me after scoring this!  Also, thanks RMS37 for emailing the seller.  I saw the new deets on the bike pop up a day or so ago.

I knew this was a desirable bike as was prepped to pay big $$.  I actually bid over $1000.  Had to go aggressive, and I was sure I'd lose as I also thought the value to be much greater that even that.  This is my last "biggie" for a long time...I'm now going to continue to focus on the '39 Elgin and '41 Westfield I'm restoring...and enjoy the Roadmaster when I can.

Thanks again guys!

Buster


----------



## lobsterboyx (Jun 23, 2012)

these roadmasters look stunning in yellow and red, congrats.


----------



## kunzog (Jun 23, 2012)

Nice bike, I had it on my watch list as well!


----------



## Larmo63 (Jun 23, 2012)

That's funny, I had it on my watch list too. That locking fork is sweet....

Great snag and good luck.....!


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 24, 2012)

Everybody had it on their watch list, but I think we have all been spent out lately.

The austerity plan has not yet taken effect in the classic and antique bicycle hobby.


----------



## Buster1 (Jun 24, 2012)

I like the economic reference to the hobby.  Too true.

I am literally 'spent' after this purchase.  Over the limit and getting the funny eyebrows from the wife.  What's with the incredible influx of complete vintage bikes on FleaBay lately!!??

PS: RMS37, if you get this...clean out your PM inbox.  I'm attempting to PM you for more facts and stuff on this bike (catalog stuff primarily).


----------



## dominickspez (Jun 27, 2012)

*there is no such thing as paying to much for something you will keep*

these bikes have had their highs and their lows and right now are back on the upswing. With interest rates near zero putting money in collectibles is the way to go. These bikes are examples of American industrial "ART" and more and more people appreciate the patina of age, the beauty of the history. If you like it you paid just right--but if you LOVE it -it was the bargain of a lifetime. I wouldn't take twice what you paid for my 1942---pretty as a picture


----------



## daved66 (Jun 27, 2012)

i was bidding on that.  but the funny thing is you are sooooo happy with it, more then i would be, so i am glad you won!!!!

i am hoping to find a nice schwinn prewar bike with tank and rack.   I did win a prewar bike on the bay, not one bid but mine, and it is the nicest
bike for being 71 years i have ever seen!

enjoy the 3-gil,  i was tempted to much higher, but i am a schwinn snob, and most likely it would not have been ridden as much


----------



## slick (Jun 27, 2012)

Yup, i was watching that bike also. My girlfriend was going to buy it for me because she loved the reversed paint scheme also. She saw the opening bid and said "man that's cheap". She has never bought anything on ebay so i had to tell her nicely, it won't end for that little for sure. When she saw the ending price she realized how ebay works. Haha!! Enjoy the bike and i'm glad a Caber got it. Ride it till the wheels fall off. I love my 41 Roadmaster Speedking immensely and i would never sell it EVER! They ride pretty nice. It's the only Roadmaster i own besides my girlfriends 38 Supreme which she LOVES as well.


----------

